# Wet or dry?



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Do you feed your Chi wet or dry dog food? Bailey has been in dry but I've been giving her wet also. She doesn't eat very much and is a bit skinny so I thought it would help her.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

some people mix wet and dry. but the more wet food u give the more ull have to monitor their teeth


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Ya I thought about that. I was thinking maybe just a spoonful a day. She thinks it's a treat and eats it.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

i mix, she get 2 tbsp a day one in the morning and one in the night mixed with the dry, forget about the teeth, what causes tartar buildup its carbohydrates which are less in canned food, so its actually better for their teeth. and also it helped me to stimulate her appetite since she wasnt eating much, now she cleans the bowl!! i suggest dont buy anything with fish, for starters


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I tried mixing but she ate around the dry lol. So I've been just keeping dry in her crate as usual and giving her a spoonful couple times a day


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

mmm nope its just like humans. the more things in food u eat the more tartar will buildup. thats why bullysticks and deer antlers help with tartar control since its hard, it'll get to the hard to reach places better


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

this explains better

Wet or Dry Dog Food?


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I just read that, good article!! Thanks!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Does dry food help clean teeth? Nope. Not in the slightest. It's like us eating crackers and thinking that will help clean our teeth. Kibble is full of carbs. Carbs stick to teeth and have a high sugar content. Exactly what you do NOT want sticking to your dogs teeth!

Dry Dog Food and the Myth of Cleaner Teeth

I encourage people that feed dry to add water to it. Dry kibble is hard on the kidneys. It's processed. It's hard for dogs to digest. Wet food is a much much better option. Raw is even better.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

u still have to brush it anyway ^_^ darn kidneys!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> u still have to brush it anyway ^_^ darn kidneys!


LOL. I see what you are saying.... Yes, you should still brush, even if you feed wet food. No matter what you feed really. Bully sticks and antlers and raw meaty bones do a good job. But I like the extra insurance of getting clear up to the gumline and brushing so nothing has a chance to build up. Dental health is super important in our breed with their propensity for bad teeth.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> LOL. I see what you are saying.... Yes, you should still brush, even if you feed wet food. No matter what you feed really. Bully sticks and antlers and raw meaty bones do a good job. But I like the extra insurance of getting clear up to the gumline and brushing so nothing has a chance to build up. Dental health is super important in our breed with their propensity for bad teeth.


agreed  i keep tryin to brush his teefies daily but hes such a fussy stinkpot when it comes to touchin his teef! :brushteeth:


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I do brush Baileys teeth! Have since she got teeth to make sure she got use to it at young age!


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Does dry food help clean teeth? Nope. Not in the slightest. It's like us eating crackers and thinking that will help clean our teeth. Kibble is full of carbs. Carbs stick to teeth and have a high sugar content. Exactly what you do NOT want sticking to your dogs teeth!
> 
> Dry Dog Food and the Myth of Cleaner Teeth
> 
> I encourage people that feed dry to add water to it. Dry kibble is hard on the kidneys. It's processed. It's hard for dogs to digest. Wet food is a much much better option. Raw is even better.


i heard its because the moisture content is super low on dry, since canned have 78% moisture it doenst strains the kidneys


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

We fed dry kibble to both our cats and dogs for years, as vets used to say that it helped keep their teeth clean.

Now, I have a severely ill pet with kidney stoney and crystals in his bladder, and was told it was from feeding dry food - too hard on the kidneys. Hes been to the vet twice in two days, hes on on fluids, IM pain meds, and looks like surgery Monday morning.
We're looking at over $1000 worth of vet bills in a matter of three days, over dry kibble. 

Does kibble clean their teeth? No, despite kibble, you still have to brush and get dentals (my parents chihuahuas are prime examples).

So, that said, Im going to feed our puppy kibble, BUT I will soak it, to make it easier on his kidneys.

Our sick pet will be on prescription canned food for a long time, and after that, he'll go on a grain free canned food.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I feed both of mine dry now. Zoe is 4 1/2 and has beautiful white teeth and no dental problems /med problems ever. I never brush her teeth either. IMO just like humans bad teeth come from genetics.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We feed Odie a kibble (acana ranchlands), and wet food (merrick). We give her a few teaspoons of wet a day. She probably eats more wet food than dry, although dry is always available to her.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

This food issue has driven me batty as several people on here can testify because I have posted with several questions. I fed Lulu dry food only for almost 4 years with no problems for the same reason others mistakenly thought--cleaner teeth. I then go to a vet that suggests I take her off any food with grain--go gluten-free. Then in my research I decide canned food is much better for her than dry--higher protein/lower carb, much more moisture, better for teeth, no extrusion process, so I start feeding her canned Merrick only. Even though I am feeding her what the can says, she is hungry between meals and losing weight. I think I am going to start feeding her mostly canned Merrick with some dry Taste of the Wild if she continues to lose weight


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh and 2 things I want to add: In between changing from dry to canned, I also tried homemade, but she started itching terribly--alergic to wither chicken or brown rice. I personally think her alergic reaction saved her from me really hurting her with a homemade diet that did not have proper vitamins and minerals. I have also started her on a multi-vitamin. Oh and by the way, she had developed gas on canned food.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

I feed my do dry bakers chunks , she loves them! and so does my mums dog pippi! ive tried wet but its more expensive lol and when we had problems with pippi eating we cicjed her some fish and veg


----------

